# Eheim Classic 2215 filter leak



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Amazon.com : MOTOR COVER 2215 : Aquarium Filter Accessories : Pet Supplies

Not that big of a deal really, plus i have no idea how you did that.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Not a big deal? O_O
If the filter wasn't in the plastic basket water was on my floor...
If I didn't have two additional Fluval C3, my livestock was in danger due to ammonia/nitrite spike...

And there is no shipping to Canada for this item.



> plus i have no idea how you did that.


It's deformed by itself due to cheap plastic. Or due to natural tubing pressure due to cheap plastic.
Everything due to cheap plastic.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

EvilFish said:


> Hi,
> 
> At first I wanted to buy a Fluval canister filter, but they told me, that Eheim is a "Cadillac" class filter, best on the market and if o-ring is OK it won't leak...
> Then:
> ...


That is strange, it looks like the barb was cut off or melted?
It's completely gone, did it always look like that?


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

mott said:


> That is strange, it looks like the barb was cut off or melted?
> It's completely gone, did it always look like that?


Barb is there. It's just this picture is like this.
The problem is that it's not round anymore... So, you can attach the tubing how you like - it will leak.

I called Eheim and leave the message.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

That stinks.

Our fluval's plastic deformed and it started leaking. We switched to eheim. Hopefully ours will hold up.


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

Can you take a pic from the side? I don't see the barb at all either.

Also, did you happen to have the filter crammed into a corner or something? The flat spot looks like it might have been pushed up against a wall on that side.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

cg49me said:


> Can you take a pic from the side? I don't see the barb at all either.
> 
> Also, did you happen to have the filter crammed into a corner or something? The flat spot looks like it might have been pushed up against a wall on that side.


OK, later I'll take more pictures.

It was not pushed up against anything or crammed into a corner. It has it's own space in a big 20G plastic basket.



Aplomado said:


> That stinks.
> 
> Our fluval's plastic deformed and it started leaking. We switched to eheim. Hopefully ours will hold up.


Same problem for Fluval? Weird X_X
Canister filters are really prone to leak...


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jan 26, 2011)

Hard to imagine how that came to be; I own several Eheim Classic canister filters and I have never had any issues with the plastic barbs warping. Seriously odd!


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

+1 with tj. Odd. Looks melted.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

TJ_Burton said:


> Hard to imagine how that came to be; I own several Eheim Classic canister filters and I have never had any issues with the plastic barbs warping. Seriously odd!


 I clean it only 2-3 times in 8 months. And never touch the barbs.
My guess is that it was tubing pressure. Plastic can degrade when it touch the water for a long time. Maybe they used a cheap, low quality plastic? Maybe the plastic quality was too low only for some filters and not all of them...
Maybe quality control was too low (and it was: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=5682634&postcount=11). I don't know how.

I'll make a better pictures today, like that we can determinate if its melted or not...

Thanks!


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Voilà new photos


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

That is mechanical wear. Are you sure you haven't used pliers or similar to remove the tube?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

The discoloration looks like the ends were bent up by something or someone.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep, polycarbonate does that when physically stressed.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

> Are you sure you haven't used pliers or similar to remove the tube?


It starts to leak before I remove anything.
I removed it with my hands.



> The discoloration looks like the ends were bent up by something or someone.


By the tubing I guess.

Got an ammonia spike 0.25 to 0.50 
I put some biomedia to my Fluval C3 (I removed filter floss).


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Put the floss back in. Bad idea to remove it.


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the additional photos - yeah that's weird. I have to agree that the "whiteness" makes it look like it was smashed by something.

If I were you, I'd try to make a new "barb" (or three) using resin/epoxy. If that didn't work, I'd lop off that fitting, and glue/epoxy on a new one.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> Put the floss back in. Bad idea to remove it.


I put biomedia from my canister filter 



cg49me said:


> Thanks for the additional photos - yeah that's weird. I have to agree that the "whiteness" makes it look like it was smashed by something.
> 
> If I were you, I'd try to make a new "barb" (or three) using resin/epoxy. If that didn't work, I'd lop off that fitting, and glue/epoxy on a new one.


I'll just buy a 7633000 Pump head cover. It will cost me 50$ with the shipping or more. But I don't wanna take a risk and flood my floor :icon_neut

Thanks


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

EvilFish said:


> I put biomedia from my canister filter


New biomedia?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

If the output was going to a reactor is it possible that the tubing was drooping down causing stress on the output?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

You could always just forget about the screw-on OEM clamps for the hoses and spend .50 cents at the hardware store for a metal hose clamp. Horse it on there nice and tight (but not too tight) and that hose won't be going anywhere. If it works for radiators then it'll work for an Eheim.


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

goodbytes said:


> You could always just forget about the screw-on OEM clamps for the hoses and spend .50 cents at the hardware store for a metal hose clamp. Horse it on there nice and tight (but not too tight) and that hose won't be going anywhere. If it works for radiators then it'll work for an Eheim.


i did the same with my 2213 and it works fine.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> New biomedia?


Old. From my broken Eheim.
Now the ammonia level is a 0. That's good.



mott said:


> If the output was going to a reactor is it possible that the tubing was drooping down causing stress on the output?


I think tubing was too short maybe.



goodbytes said:


> You could always just forget about the screw-on OEM clamps for the hoses and spend .50 cents at the hardware store for a metal hose clamp. Horse it on there nice and tight (but not too tight) and that hose won't be going anywhere. If it works for radiators then it'll work for an Eheim.


It will be more secure?

ps. my next filter will be a sump...


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

A lot of folks love those eheim classics, however I run 2 eheim pro 3 e 2074's on my 90 gal and they are just about effortless to maintain. One button to prime, like 10 minutes to service at max, lots of room for media and the 2074 even comes with Eheim media included. I used to run a magnum 350 with one eheim but never felt comfortable with that clunky device. Might want to just consider getting rid of it and getting a new filter.

Also, +1 on having an extra filter handy. I keep a tetra EX70 (never used, in the box) just incase some disaster strikes and the canisters go down.

Good luck!


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

EvilFish said:


> It will be more secure?


Yes, most definitely, absolutely. I'm sure you've seen them before--they look like this. 






A number of people around here don't even bother with the screw-on factory clamps anymore and go straight for the jugular with these. Instead of pressuring the hose against the barb upward longitudinally like the screw-ons these clamp the hose firmly to the output tube applying pressure inwardly with the barb serving to prevent the reduced diameter section of the hose where clamped from slipping off. Much more pressure with the actual seal not being made at the bottom lip of the barb itself but rather where the clamp pressures the tubing to the output tube means a more secure seal.


----------

